
The All-New FreshBooks Is Here: An Open Letter from Founder Mike McDerment - EddieRingle
https://www.freshbooks.com/blog/new-freshbooks-launch
======
EddieRingle
Seems the actual open letter is here: [https://www.freshbooks.com/new-
freshbooks-launch](https://www.freshbooks.com/new-freshbooks-launch)

